
Dynamic pigmentary and structural coloration in cephalopod chromatophore organs - bookofjoe
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-019-08891-x
======
bookofjoe
5 spectacular supplementary movies here:
[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-019-08891-x#MOESM5](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-019-08891-x#MOESM5)

